# Anyone Here have Kikos?



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I was wondering if you could tell a bit about them. I think my new buck is a Kiko not a Boer. 

I would like to know about:
1.growth rate on kids
2.milk production if any..of course my does are dairy, but if i want to keep a doeling some where down the line....
3. temperment

Or anything else you can think of!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am 99% sure I had a kiko nubian cross for 3 days. He was not touched at all in his life so you dont want to hear about his temperment lol. He got out of his pen for 1 night and bred 2 of my does. The kids were BIG!!! I dont know the weights on the 2 the boer X had but was hard to pull. My lamancha had a 11 1/2lb kid and I dont think I would have been that bad except the head was big, I thought I was going to kill her getting the kid out, I had to put my feet on her and pull with everything I had to get it out. I dont know if this is normal for kikos or not, but if it is I hope yours is not a kiko. You could post a pic of him to see what people think.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I have some pics of him on the Goat Frenzy board. Most think he is a Kiko. 

So, the does of yours he bred were LaManchas? Mine are Saanens and one Snubian. I do plan on being there when they kid and hopefully nothing will go wrong. My older doe kidded last year, bred to a huge Nubian, and had no problems. This was here 2nd freshning and she is my smallest doe. So, we will wait and see!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No the one was a big boer cross, the other is a lamancha, I think she has saanen in her, she has a beard so Im guessing. She came from a dairy, and is a big girl. It might have just been this buck that has big kids and is not norm for kikos. I have a friend with kiko does, Ill email her and ask if she has ever had a kiko buck and see what size they throw, and your other questions.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Jess.

Where I got him from there was a doe there who he was breed to twice. She has 3 weeks old twins her right now. This doe is smaller than my girls and the owner said she kidded just fine. The twins are nice size for their age. I think the doe is an Ober/Pigmy cross.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have not heard back from my friend, but I take back what i said about the buck I had throwing big kids. I just got done pulling the biggest kid so fat this year and is 100% out of my boer buck! So I take it back and am not blaming it on something they are eating. I will still let you know what she says


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok got a email from her. She has only had 1 full kiko, the rest are gene makers (I think thats what they are called ill look back and tell you if that is not right) which is half kiko half boer. She loves the kikos, they are great moms, she belives more so then the boers. She is not sure about growth rate since she never took the lbs on them but says they grew fast, not as fast as the full boers but not that much behind. What she loves most about them is that you dont have to trim hoofs as much, that was the reason why she went that way to start with, second being the multi colors. From what she says I think they would cross with your Saanens, the milk should be about the same as a boer, but crossed with your girls I bet you the milk would be much more. All my boer dairy crosses take after the dairy half when it comes to milk. I hope this helps you out some.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

My kikos are still only a few months old, but their breeder absolutely loves them. From what I understand about them, they are known for smaller kids with fast growth rates. My buck doesn't have an adg on him, but he was born 8lbs and is at least 20lb now at a little over 2 months old (born 1/28), and the spanish/kiko doeling has am adg of .23 and was born at 5lb. Shes sound the same weight as azrael and was born 12/11. Her personality is kind of crap. She hates being caught and will run anytime you get too close, but calms down completely the moment she is caught. Azrael is an absolute joy. Hes a little standoff-ish, preferring to even graze by himself away from the others on the other side of the fence, but loves to be scratched and is addicted to probios paste...


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Jess! Since m does are dairy, I don't think their milk will change. I am interested in finding out how Saphira's milk will be tho..she is saanen/nubian. i like the hoof info!

TMB: it's nice to know that the growth weight is good. My buck was really never handled, so he stays away from me. As he is in rut and stinky...that is fine with me! If I want to do something with him, all i have to do is grab his collar. Once he is caught he doesn't struggle at all.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have a kiko doe who is herd queen, and our family 'favorite' she's just a sweetie <but mean to other goats LOL>
She's kidded 3x, twins the first two times with the boer buck we used to have. First set was just 'okay.'
Second set was the youngest of 3 sets of twins born and they grew like crazy and were much bigger than the others. The buckling was 60lbs @ 3mo old.
We just bred her two a larger boned buck, and she looked like she might have triplets. She had a SINGLE! 13lb kid that I had to pull. She's 5 weeks old and I'm REALLY happy with how she is growing, she's the biggest kid by far, long, and has wide shoulders. She is definitely over 30lbs now, we'll weigh the kids on Thurs. She's munching on some hay and grass but don't think she's eating grain yet.

We'll see how she grows through the summer and decide if we keep or not. For now, we'll just have fun with raising her and my 5yo is going to use her in showmanship at the fairs this summer  
I need to get updated pics of the kids...!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes you do!


----------

